
Pornography is booming during the Covid-19 lockdowns - known
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/05/10/pornography-is-booming-during-the-covid-19-lockdowns
======
popup21
All vices experience an uptick in usage during social upheaval. You can add
gambling, illicit drug use, gluttony, and all the others.

